# Stomach Virus!!!



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Just was curious to see if anyone out there has gotten this lovely stomach virus that is going around. I just had my turn yesterday and today and I must confess, I feel like someone just beat me with a sack of doorknobs. I had off yesterday, missed work today and will most likely miss work tomorrow. Just wanted to express how much this SUCKS!!! I also wanted to warn everyone who has not gotten it yet to be careful, it is not fun. Wash your hand thoroughly and often and drink plenty of fluids and get enough sleep to hopefully stave off illness. This is what I was told when trying to get information for the people around me so I don't get them sick.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have not got this one yet---probably will---but I remember a similar one that was going around when I lived in Milwaukee. The person in the apartment next to mine got it first, and I heard him noisly throwing up, and I was thinking unkindly thoughts, like, "You would think he would know how to hold his liquor by now". My turn came next, and I didn't know which end to present to the pot. Served me right, I guess.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I had one a few weeks ago. It was coupled with a severe fever. What a nasty 3 days. You know how it is when men get sick though, we think we are dying.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I went through it a few weeks ago too, and it was a bad one.
It's also supposed to be very contagious, so take those precautions mentioned above.

Hope you're feeling better soon tfmcder.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks JanS, yes I am feeling alot better. Just a little dizzy and weak from not eating for two days.



> I didn't know which end to present to the pot.


That happened to me a couple of times this round.



> It was coupled with a severe fever.


Thankfully I did not have that.

I hope and pray that noone else gets this here. Stay healthy y'all!!!


----------



## iamkellogg (Feb 1, 2007)

I hope you are feeling better! 

Luckily it has passed us by this time. (fingers crossed) 

Kelly


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

Glad you're feeling better. My preschoolers just got over it and I cried for three days watching them go through it. It's one nasty virus for sure.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

A few of my students have gotten this one. I'm kind of afraid to touch their homework!


----------



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

I have been lucky so far too, knock-on-wood. 

I just read the other day in the local newspaper that this round is extremely difficult because after you are over it, you can be contagious for up to a month afterwards. 

I'd better go wash my hands now just to be safe!

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

I had it about a month ago - wasn't fun at all. Took me 3 days before I could eat solid food again, and ended up missing about 5 days of action because of it. The first day was the worst - couldn't move without feeling quite ill. I couldn't move, I couldn't sleep, and I felt too dizzy to read. I didn't know what to do with myself.

The only advice I can give to those of you that have it...don't eat food again too soon! Also I found kool aid to be good to drink - didn't make me feel quite as sick as water, and atleast it's some type of fluid.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Pyro said:


> Also I found kool aid to be good to drink - didn't make me feel quite as sick as water, and atleast it's some type of fluid.


Damn, wish I thought of/knew that. I tried soda and water and both came right out!

I had the worst of this Wednesday into Thursday and decided that I was well enough to do work on my car yesterday...wow, what a mistake I got so tired and dizzy that I was out of commission the rest of the night. So, if anyone out there gets this, take the above advice and take it easy even after you start to feel better.


----------

